# Caller ID question



## unsub (Dec 27, 2004)

When recording a program, and a incoming phone call comes in and called ID is ON, will the on-screen notification or banner be in the recording as well?? because in the past, we always had to keep caller-id turned off otherwise it would ruin the recordings. we would also have to hide the remotes because if someone pulled up the guide while recording ,that would mess up the recording as well.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Although I am not 100% certain, I'm very sure that neither caller ID nor guide displays will be on the recording. I have never seen either on any recording I have played back, but then I normally am not watching live while it is recording, so the guide would never be displayed.
-
Carl


----------



## mwarner (Nov 16, 2005)

You shouldn't have a problem when the R-15 is recording with caller id or guide issues. However, if you are playing back on the R-15 and recording to a VCR, DVD recorder, etc, the screen notice and/or guide would be recorded.

-Matt


----------



## SD4Life (Mar 1, 2005)

When my sister would record a movie from Dish and the caller ID would come up, it would record the phone number. I don't know if this is everyones or not. She has a 301


----------



## Raybz (Jan 1, 2006)

My R15 has not recorded a phone number
and I get calls ALL THE DARN TIME!!!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Raybz said:


> My R15 has not recorded a phone number
> and I get calls ALL THE DARN TIME!!!


Did you double check that you have Caller-ID enabled?
And that you have an active phone line connected to it?

Also there are reports that it won't "log" calls when it is in stand-by mode


----------



## Raybz (Jan 1, 2006)

My Caller ID works just fine

I'm saying that it has never shown up in a RECORDING
Only when it happens live


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Duh!!!! Sudafed is clouding my mind today.

The Caller-ID "Pop-UP" is a video overlay to the recoding, it should NEVER show up in the actually recording of the program on the DVR, as the DVR only records what comes down the SAT stream.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

A DVR taht actually embeds the caller id pop-up in the recording, thats just ridiculous. I cant even believe E* would have done something that stupid.....


----------



## dgib (Nov 16, 2005)

Raybz said:


> My R15 has not recorded a phone number
> and I get calls ALL THE DARN TIME!!!


Same here. I have it all setup properly and not 1 call has been displayed on screen. Nothing on the log either.


----------



## Igor (Jan 3, 2005)

If a call takes place during a recording time, R15 does not record the caller ID to the video being recorded. Did I miss something here?


----------



## deaconjo (Dec 20, 2002)

dgib said:


> Same here. I have it all setup properly and not 1 call has been displayed on screen. Nothing on the log either.


I have this problem too. I've reset it, unplugged and replugged, etc. I subscribe to caller ID and have gone on and on with Directv CS. They said the software upgrade was supposed to fix this. When I first got it in November it worked for a couple of calls and then nothing.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

What kind of shape is your phone line in? DO you have DSL on that line? Are all teh filters installed if you answered yes to DSL? DO you have an inordinate number of phone devices plugged into your phone line? Etc.....


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I had a Caller ID problem on a old Hughes GCEBOA receiver years ago. Like the guy above said I had to many devices connected and to many splitters. I dont know how to explain it really but the phone lines only send so much stuff (voltage/current/whatever).

Try connecting it direct to the outlet and/or in another room and see if that makes a difference. Also make sure its turned on in the options. Just adding that as its very easy to turn it off, I did that myself by mistake when it appeared on the screen and I was in a hurry to make the display disapear.


----------



## dgib (Nov 16, 2005)

CCarncross said:


> What kind of shape is your phone line in? DO you have DSL on that line? Are all teh filters installed if you answered yes to DSL? DO you have an inordinate number of phone devices plugged into your phone line? Etc.....


3 phones plugged in. 1 has CID on it and an extra handset whch also has CID. These work perfectly. No DSL so no filters to worry about. The R15 is plugged into the same phone outlet the DTivo used and it never missed a call so I can't see it having too much noise on it. It just doesn't work at all on my R15.


----------

